# stuff i painted



## hmmmmmmmmmm (Jul 14, 2018)

a self portrait


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

Not bad, except some of the proportions maybe...  But intersting fack you did it (directly or accidentally) in the style of the russian icon painting.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmm (Jul 14, 2018)

yarnart said:


> Not bad, except some of the proportions maybe...  But intersting fack you did it (directly or accidentally) in the style of the russian icon painting.


thanks :]
honestly i dont know what russian icon painting is haha


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

Google it.


----------

